# Info on Importing a fullsize pickup truck



## Tazman292 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am all set with everything to ship all my belongings plus my 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 truck in the next couple of weeks from the US, as I was looking over all the documents and regulations that I have in writing from my shipping company I comply. However, I was told by a friend that lives in Dubai and moved there roughly a year ago that when he was doing research he read that my vehicle must be less then five years old (which it isn't) and also have tires that are less then four years old, (which two of the four are not). Any info on this would be very helpful. 

Also, is there anything else that I should purchase, stock up on, that is hard to get in Dubai?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know about the car question, but in terms of stocking up on anything... You can find almost everything here, for a price (usually much higher than in US) and some questionable quality. So bring whatever you think you might want to have and not overpay for once you are here. Every time I have friends come, I ship books and clothes that I order online to then to bring for me, much cheaper than buying them here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would strongly suggest putting new tires on it from there... they are a lot more expensive here. Also if you think you want to upgrade anything on your truck, do it there.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i am slightly intrigued by the 'full size' tag.

my son imported some mini pick-up trucks. he managed to get them in his carry-on baggage!


----------



## iphone4god (Mar 11, 2013)

If you need help in shipping goods and car pls message me.
Cars less than 10 years can be imported to UAE. There will 5% duties and taxes applicable


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any age car can be imported into the UAE. Dubai tried to pass a law a few years ago about it not being over 5 years old, than Abu Dhabi heard about that and implemented a law stating that any age vehicle can be imported. I confirmed this with the RTA myself in a phone conversation and also in an email from them. So if anyone says otherwise I would like to see the proof.

Secondly, I imported an American made 2001 V8 Dodge Ram 1500 Larmine quad cab with the extended bed (Full-size) from Canada and had no problems getting through customs and passing the RTA vehicle testing(tasjeel). You will get a small green paper called the "VCC" i believe from customs, DON'T Lose this you will need to bring that to tasjeel.

Regarding the tires, I did have to change them as they can't be older than 5 years. So before you buy brand new tires make sure the manufacturing date stamped on the tire is not older than 5 years. 

I did buy my tires in Sharjah, Cooper Tires and only paid AED700 total for all 4, installed and balanced. Which works out to be less than $200 USD. And I drove them around and had no problems with them..

I just sold my truck (which I bought used in Canada)and despite what people say, I sold it for more then what I paid for it including the shipping. Even before I was thinking about selling it, I had offers from random strangers coming up to me and offering to buy it. And the day i sold it, I was at the RTA to get it tested so the buyer can purchase it, he the buyer was offered money to sell it, lol. Based off my experience alone I don't think you will have a hard time selling it. Just keep it in good condition.

Last thing, I got my AC topped up with the refrigerant and I never had a problem with it. My Truck was a V8 and the gas is cheap. It would only cost me AED165 ($45 USD) to fill it up completely. More than 3 times cheaper than in Canada. Get an invoice as to the purchase price as you will need to pay 5% of that. It can be any type of bill even one you made your self as I did that with another vehicle, but just have something written down. It will just make it easier

Hope that helps!


In terms of stocking up, I would suggest you install skype and a good VPN on your computer before you come. Most things can be bought here or shipped here.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a copy and paste of the email they sent me.

Ask <[email protected]>


to me 

Dear Mr. ******,

Thank you for contacting Roads and Transport Authority. 

Referring to your enquiry regarding importing a truck, please be informed that there is no age restriction, if the truck passes the technical tests it will be registered in Emirate of Dubai.

Should you require any further clarification or have any more enquiries, please don't hesitate to contact us via email or you can call us on 800 90 90.

It is our endeavor to serve you in the best possible way and in the timeliest fashion.

Whatever you want to know about RTA, just send an e-mail to [email protected]

With kind regards,

Syed
Contact Centre
Customer Service
Roads and Transport Authority
800 90 90
[email protected]
www.rta.ae


----------

